# CLOMID - 35 day cycle



## kell (Oct 19, 2004)

just wondering if you could help me i am new to the site ,I have just started my second lot of clomid and am not sure when is the best time i should be trying to get pregnant as i have a 35 day cylcle or i did do last cycle as before that i had'nt had a period for 9 month and that was why i got refered to the consultant who carried out a range of tests which is how they found out i was'nt ovulating.I take 50mg of clomid from day 2-6 i also had barley noticeable spotting the day before my period should i have counted this as day 1 of my cylce,as i did'nt  thanks any help much appreiciated


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

I am a few women ive read seem to O on day 17 while on clomid, but thats not to say you will as we are all different.

Good luck Juliex


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you were to have another cycle of same length then you will ovulate on day 21 as ovulation occurs 14 days before af. Having said that, your last cycle was 35 days but that doesn´t necessarily mean this one will so regular sex from day 14 is best. DH won´t mind I am sure!!!!

Ruth


----------

